# [solved] ompload failed with newer curl ?

## toralf

Get since few weeks always 

```
error: curl failed to return a response uploading '/tmp/ge_black_photos.log.gz'

Finished with 1 errors.
```

Or should I switch to something else ?Last edited by toralf on Mon Jul 29, 2013 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## defer-

Ompload has been discontinued.   :Sad: 

----------

## toralf

 *defer- wrote:*   

> Ompload has been discontinued.  

  :Sad: 

----------

